# New stump grinding trailer



## Mowingman (Sep 7, 2009)

I recently decided to buy an enclosed trailer for my stump grinder. I lost my inside storage place, and did not want to leave my new 7015 sit outside on an open trailer. I got a good deal on a new, 2006, all steel, 14' tandem axle trailer. It has brakes on both axles and double swingout doors on the back. 
A friend of mine who owns a welding shop reinforced the rear floor supports and built me a set of ramps. 
I painted the floor, and washed and waxed the trailer this weekend. Now, all I need to do is build some storage bins along the sides for teeth, tools etc.
Will post some photos when I get it rigged out.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mowingman said:


> I recently decided to buy an enclosed trailer for my stump grinder. I lost my inside storage place, and did not want to leave my new 7015 sit outside on an open trailer. I got a good deal on a new, 2006, all steel, 14' tandem axle trailer. It has brakes on both axles and double swingout doors on the back.
> A friend of mine who owns a welding shop reinforced the rear floor supports and built me a set of ramps.
> I painted the floor, and washed and waxed the trailer this weekend. Now, all I need to do is build some storage bins along the sides for teeth, tools etc.
> Will post some photos when I get it rigged out.
> Jeff



What size axles are under it?

Congrats, btw. I think that would be great to have an enclosed trailer.

Now, hurry up with some pictures. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mowingman (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott,
It has a pair of 3500# axles, for a GVW of 7,000#. Grinder should weigh about 4,500#, with fuel, and the trailer weighs 2,200#. That puts me at 6,700# total. Add a couple of hundred lbs. of misc supplies and tools and I am pushing the limits.
I would like to have gotten one that had a pair of 5200# axles, but that jumped the price way up. I don't think I will have any problems with the weight, and I know my 2500HD GMC 4x4 can handle the trailer ok.
I have a couple of photos, but they are too big to load here. When I get time, I need to figure out how to resize them. I am not very good at that kind of computer stuff.
Jeff


----------



## Hoosier (Sep 7, 2009)

Iv often considered that myself. It would be nice to not need to unload everything every time I get home...but I usually haul away the mulch and need to use my current trailer as part of the ramp to get the wheel barrow into the dump bed.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mowingman said:


> Scott,
> It has a pair of 3500# axles, for a GVW of 7,000#. Grinder should weigh about 4,500#, with fuel, and the trailer weighs 2,200#. That puts me at 6,700# total. Add a couple of hundred lbs. of misc supplies and tools and I am pushing the limits.
> I would like to have gotten one that had a pair of 5200# axles, but that jumped the price way up. I don't think I will have any problems with the weight, and I know my 2500HD GMC 4x4 can handle the trailer ok.
> I have a couple of photos, but they are too big to load here. When I get time, I need to figure out how to resize them. I am not very good at that kind of computer stuff.
> Jeff



Easy solution for your resizing. Get a free photobucket account, upload your pictures there, then post


----------



## Mowingman (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, I have one of those accounts, but have not tried doing much with it. I will try it when I get a chance.
Jeff


gr8scott72 said:


> Easy solution for your resizing. Get a free photobucket account, upload your pictures there, then post


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 11, 2009)

My new enclosed trailer is about 90% complete. A 6 X 12 V nose Wells Cargo. I built a divider wall that seperates the front from the rear. Rear half is my SC252, Alpine Magnum, Porta Potty and tools. Front half is my Air Conditiond Office with sitting area, Work bench (Aluminum Diamond Plate), Refridgerator, Microwave and Stove. This all operates of off 2 Deep Cycle batteries and 60 Watts of Solar panels on the roof. The air conditioning is a roof mounted swamp cooler which also operates on 12 volts. A 2,500 watt inverter with 5,000 peak watts offers 120 volts for the Microwave, Angle Grinder, Drills and Etc. Still needs a window in the door and sound system installed. Did I mention I am to old to rough it anymore.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## JIMMYTreeWizard (Sep 17, 2009)

ArborquipSP said:


>



i agree


----------



## howel07264 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hauling Mulch....Not me!*



Hoosier said:


> Iv often considered that myself. It would be nice to not need to unload everything every time I get home...but I usually haul away the mulch and need to use my current trailer as part of the ramp to get the wheel barrow into the dump bed.


Ive been grinding stumps for many years. I have done thousands of stump jobs and NEVER hauled away any chips. I tell the customer up front i don't haul or move the chips and have NEVER lost a job because of it. There is no way i would want to spend my time with a shovel in my hand running back and forth to the dump. I tell the customer they can hire some teenager in the neighborhood alot cheaper than they could hire me to do this kind of work. I charge them to professionally remove their stumps, not to do the grunt work.


----------



## Mowingman (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is a "before" photo of my new trailer. Am currently working on some bins to place along the side and in the front, to store supplies and tools.
Jeff


----------



## Mowingman (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is a side view of the trailer.
Jeff


----------



## Bearcreek (Oct 4, 2009)

Mowingman said:


> Scott,
> It has a pair of 3500# axles, for a GVW of 7,000#. Grinder should weigh about 4,500#, with fuel, and the trailer weighs 2,200#. That puts me at 6,700# total. Add a couple of hundred lbs. of misc supplies and tools and I am pushing the limits.
> I would like to have gotten one that had a pair of 5200# axles, but that jumped the price way up. I don't think I will have any problems with the weight, and I know my 2500HD GMC 4x4 can handle the trailer ok.
> I have a couple of photos, but they are too big to load here. When I get time, I need to figure out how to resize them. I am not very good at that kind of computer stuff.
> ...


----------



## Mowingman (Oct 4, 2009)

The Carlton specs say the machine weighs 4300#. I figure that is not including hydraulic oil and diesel. so, Sdd about 150# for that, and you are nearly at 4500#.
Jeff



Are you sure your grinder is that heavy? I have a 4400-4 and it only weighs 3400 lbs. I would be amazed if they increased the weight that much on the new models.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bearcreek (Oct 4, 2009)

Interesting. Im going to have to recheck that. Maybe I got the 3 and 4 switched in my head!


----------



## Mowingman (Oct 4, 2009)

I would think the track assys. would add a lot of weight, compared to your rubber tire setup.
Jeff


----------



## Bearcreek (Oct 4, 2009)

You have the 7015 TRX. That makes sense. Wish I had the tracked model. Mine completely sucks on any kind of wet ground.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Oct 5, 2009)

Bearcreek said:


> You have the 7015 TRX. That makes sense. Wish I had the tracked model. Mine completely sucks on any kind of wet ground.



Do you have a problem with one tire loosing traction in wet ground? There is a limited slip differential you can put in you machine so both tires get traction. It does make it not steer as good as it does with the open diff. 


Scott


----------



## coolbrze (Oct 10, 2009)

That is a heavy beast, our 2500-4 is 1,550 lbs. but yours will out grind ours any day of the week


----------



## Bearcreek (Oct 10, 2009)

ArborquipSP said:


> Do you have a problem with one tire loosing traction in wet ground? There is a limited slip differential you can put in you machine so both tires get traction. It does make it not steer as good as it does with the open diff.
> 
> 
> Scott



Sometimes one wheel spins, sometimes both. I've thought about putting a limited slip or a locker in it. Thats one nice thing about it having a Dana 44 axle. I think the locker would be nice because you can lock it or unlock it so you wouldn't have the steering problem. Damn things ain't cheap though. I put tire chains and a winch on mine and it's tolerable most of the time.


----------



## Mowingman (Oct 10, 2009)

*Now with photos*

Fianlly got the photos of my new trailer with the storage bins installed. I now have room to store everything neatly, including tools/grease/oil/fuel/parts/and any other supplies i might need to do a job.
Jeff


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 10, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## bulldoglover (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks nice, I did not notice any attachment points for a tie down system. Any plans for one?


----------



## Mowingman (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a tiedown ring bolted into the floor at the front of the trailer, just ahead of the machine. Since the photo was taken, I have added two tiedown rings to the floor in the back. One to the left rear, and one to the right rear.
I also have a wood block bolted to the floor, right in front of each track, and pull the machine tracks up against those each time.
for local trips in town, I do not tie it down, and it stays in position with no problems, even with quick stops. If I take the trailer out on the road, at highway speeds, I use 3 heavy duty ratchet straps to hold it down.
One photo shows the front tiedown, and a couple of blocks that I was testing for size.
Jeff 




bulldoglover said:


> Looks nice, I did not notice any attachment points for a tie down system. Any plans for one?


----------



## coolbrze (Oct 13, 2009)

That's SWEET!!!


----------

